# New tires



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey all, I need to replace my Firestone Steeltec tires 265/75R16-E. I'm looking at the Dueler AT's but wnat to know if any of you have any ideas!

Thanks
Rich


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

are they the dueler revos??? if they are i highly recomend them because they are great on a plow truck


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes they are the Revo's. I can have 4 put on for about $770.00.

Rich


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

the revos are a damn good tire i also like the bf goodrich all terrain. i am sure you would be happy with either tire


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

How about a set of 33's?


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Good year*

Just had 4 265/75/R16s put on my f-250, They are the new one with that new technology, We plowed 3-4 feet of snow with them they were great. By the way they were (E) range...


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

What model and style?


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Tires*

I have a 2001 F-250 superduty 4x4 (Extended Cab)


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry! I meant the tires. Just wondering what make and model they are?


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Tires*

Search

View the HTML Site | Privacy Policy | Copyright | Contact Us | En Español


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Search...not sure what you mean!


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Tires*

They are the new Goodyear Wranglers with the new technology, They have a great bite in the snow !!!


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Great!! Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

I think I've finally decided on a set of tires...does anyone run Firestone Destination A/T's. If so tell me what you think!

Thanks


----------



## Dent82 (Dec 6, 2005)

Don't want to burst your bubble, but I hated my firestones. They lasted about 30,000 miles and they were completly shot. I complained to the dealer, he told me I didn't rotate them enough. I rotated them every other oil change (8,000 miles). He asked for my paper work. Who the heck pays to have their tires rotated??? BFG all-terain, night and day difference in the snow. Have almost 20,000 still look new.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Tires*

You will be very sorry you went with firestone !!! Their tires are way over rated...


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

GOODYEAR SILENT ARMER ..THE ONES WITH KEVLAR THATS THE BEST TIRE !!!
but allot of payup


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Tires*

Thats the ones I have, By far the best tires I have ever bought & I have bought many... Goodyear all the way !!!


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

I need more snow!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

What do the Goodyears cost? probably alot


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Foxfire;373908 said:


> Just had 4 265/75/R16s put on my f-250, They are the new one with that new technology, We plowed 3-4 feet of snow with them they were great. By the way they were (E) range...


All at one time???? Holy ****


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Goodyear tires*

I got mine for about $800.00 out the door, But well worth it. ( IMO)


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

*Tires*

I love the NOKIA HAUKAPALETA Probably spelled wrong but the best plow tire I have ever used.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

*Tires*

I use the NOKIA HAUKAPALITA They work great for me best plow tire I have used.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Another for the Nokia. Put 285 's on for $635. Great traction. Can plow mostly in 2wd.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Ive got Goodyear Silent Armour tires that are "Pro Grade" rated. They are 285/75 R16 and still load range E. They have been amazing tires, 10X better than the BFG AT KO tires I had on previously, and had taken off with only 40,000kms on them. Too weak for the type of towing i do. (large horse trailers)

-Miketymusic


----------



## iplowmore154 (Feb 15, 2007)

Try Cooper Discoverer ATR. I'm runnin 305/ 70 R16 Good tires.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

I settled for the Goodyear Silent Armors 265 75/16. All four 699.00 installed tomorrow. 

Thanks for the help guys!:salute:


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Had them put on yesturday and love em! Just need some snow!


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Thought I'd post this to you all...I'm having my Silent Armors replaced due to a defect in the side walls of all four tires! All four have indents in the side walls, running from the tread to the rim in at least 2 to 4 areas throughout the side wall. I have only about 4k miles on them so they are replacing them for free! I have now been told that the tire is designed more for a recreational use, not so much as commercial use tire!!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thats a way for them to get out of accepting that they sold you junk. I'm not a Good Year fan at all. I have had 3 tires by them never liked one of them, specially the Silent Armor.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Talked with a friend of mine who runs the store I bought them from and they want me to pay another $238.00 for new ones??? I told him that I bought them in April...he says they prorated them and that's what it will cost me to replace them. I told him I don't think so, the tires only have 4K on them tops!!!


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Are you staying with the 265's or going bigger. I also have the 265 on my 04 F and need to replace them. I would like a bigger tire to fill the wheel well but not sure what size to go with and still fit the stock rim. I was thinking 285/75/16 what you think?


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

i just put 285/75/r16's on my stick f-150 rims and they fit awesome....bfg's all terrain's aswell they bite into the snow like no ones business!


----------



## phishoook (Jan 5, 2002)

mastercraft's C/T

good bite and summer wear


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I have the Dueller revo's. I love them and recomend them. They're awesome.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

BFG Radial A/T TA KO in the winter...and I think I am going to splurge for some Michelin LTX's for the summer time.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I would reconsider that choice. Run the Michelin's in the winter and the BFG's in the summer. I love those tires in the winter but Refuse to spend that much for a winter tire. If I kept them on my truck year round I would spend that for them to stay on. But I run different wheels in the winter so I cant do that, or should I say wont. Michelin makes sweet tires no matter what your looking for. There just to expensive for my taste. Just my 2 cents


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i have found studded cooper M+S's to be one of the best set of tires i've ever run, amazing!


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

After some serious discussion tonight with the dealer and Goodyear they have decided to replace my Silent Armors for free!


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

Goodyear bfg all terrian. Never had a problem with them, wear nice, good traction. You can get the 265 75 16 for a little under 200.00 each last time I checked


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

Too bad you cant just get your money back and go with the Bridgestone Revos that you talked about first. I was always a Goodyear fan until they came along with the HT and RS. Ive got 20K on my Revos and they are the best tires Ive ever had. I plow in 2wd a lot now and it looks like they are going to last a long time.
That said, I have the Michelin LTX on my E350. The A/T on the back and M/S on the front. Im really impressed. I make a lot of long distance trips with the van, sometimes pulling a trailer. They arent cheap but they are awesome in the snow. The Revos were way too open treaded to use on the van. They squirmmed and made it hard to stay between the lines but not a problem on the plow truck. The Michelins are a little tighter tread but still really aggressive and as you would expect from a Michelin they ride like a dream.
Next time I reshoe the plow truck Ill have a hard time deciding between the Revo's and the Michelins.
Ray


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

They replaced my original Silent Armors with the Pro Grade SA's at no cost to me!!! No issues with the side wall on these!


----------

